# ROMÁNOK KÜLFÖLDÖN



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 4)

ROMÁNOK KÜLFÖLDÖN 


A tízmilliósra becsült román diaszpóra sorait az anyaországhoz kötés vagy hazacsalogatás helyett Bukarest erőltetett munkanélküli-exporttal gyarapítja. Közben egy diszkriminációs ügy okán Németország októbertől felmondja 1300 román hentes szerződését. 


A bukaresti Maracineanu utca 1. szám előtt mindennaposak a kígyózó sorok és a csendőrkordon: külföldi munkára áhítozók lökdösődnek, szitkozódnak itt, miközben önéletrajzi mappájukat szorongatva szeretnének bejutni a kapun. A helyszín az állami munkaerő-közvetítő hivatal, az OMFM, amelytől sokan a külföldi munkavállalás lottónyereménnyel felérő lehetőségét remélik. Még akkor is, ha odakint jóval többet kell dolgozniuk, mint otthon - s sokkal kevesebbért, mint a helybelieknek. 

Bár a külföldön elszenvedett hátrányos megkülönböztetésről szóló történetek mindennaposak a bukaresti médiában, az osnabrücki Gausepohl vágóhíd román henteseinek ez év elején történt éjszakai megveréséről készült német riportfilm nagy vihart kavart. Jóllehet, az elmaradt bérük kifizetéséért és a 12 órás munkaidő ellen sztrájkoló román hentesekre a cég megbízásából botokkal támadó verőlegények főkolomposát éppen a múlt héten három év börtönre és 72 ezer euró pénzbüntetésre ítélték, a német belügyminisztérium &amp;#8222;rendbontás" ürügyén október 1-jétől felmondja 1300 román hentes hivatalos, kormányközi egyezmény keretében született munkaszerződését. 

A románok sokáig a németországi szerződéseket tartották a legmegbízhatóbbaknak, ám a hentesek esete és a szűkülő lehetőségek miatt újabban a legdivatosabb célállomássá az emigránsügyet is latinos lazasággal kezelő Spanyolország vált. Arról csupán becsült adatok léteznek, hány román görnyedezik napi bruttó 30 euróért a földieper-ültetvényeken, vagy hányan szednek narancsot, olajbogyót. Tény, hogy az OMFM a Madriddal aláírt kormányközi egyezmény keretében két év alatt 20 ezer munkavállalási engedélyt adott ki, elsősorban a mezőgazdaságba, az építőiparba. A bukaresti munkaügyi tárca becslése szerint Spanyolországban most legalább 100 ezer román keresi a kenyerét, többségük Cervantes szülővárosa, Alcalá de Henares környékén, de ezerszámra telepednek le románok elsősorban Katalónia és Aragónia elnéptelenedett falvaiban is. 

Az illegális bevándorlás támogatása mára valóságos iparággá fejlődött: a kint megtollasodott román alvilág turistacsoportnak álcázva csempészi ki és helyezi el a fekete munkavállalókat, akik sátrakban, barakkokban, alkalomszerű étkezéssel és tisztálkodással vészelik át a mezőgazdasági szezonmunkákat. Persze gyakran előfordul, hogy a jutalékot bezsebelő és a vámosokkal összejátszó buszsofőr a mező szélén faképnél hagyja becsapott áldozatait. Egyebek mellett rajtuk szeretne segíteni a román nyelvű Gazeta de Madrid vagy a szintén madridi székhelyű Spanyolországi Románok Szövetsége, amely információval látja el a kiérkezőket, de ha tudnak, még a lakás- és munkahelyszerzésben is közreműködnek. 

A becsületes emigránsok mellett a legtöbb célországban a román alvilág is megvetette a lábát. Olaszországban, Németországban a felnőtt- és gyermekprostitúció piacán, Párizsban, Londonban és Madridban a zsebmetszés és koldusmaffia iparágaiban csapolják meg a helybeli keresztapák jövedelmét, és gyakoriak a leszámolások is. 

A márciusi madridi robbantások áldozatául esett 15 honfitársuk halálhírére mind több román tette fel a kérdést, mennyien is élhetnek szerte a világban. Jogosan, elvégre a 10 milliósra saccolt diaszpórával való kapcsolattartás a mindenkori román kormány számára még a rendszerváltást követően is csupán kipipálandó kényszerfeladat volt, ami jobbára a Moldovai Köztársaságban élő 3 millió román sorstalanságának propagálásában merült ki. Igaz, a román kivándorlók szinte kizárólag gazdasági menekültek, a második világháborút után semmiféle - például a magyar 1956-hoz hasonló - politikai összekovácsoló erő nem adódott a számukra. Így azután világszövetségük sincs, és más civil szervezet sem foglalkozik az anyaországhoz kötésükkel. 

Az itteni statisztikák szerint hivatalosan mintegy 100-110 ezer román állampolgár dolgozik szerte a világban. Döntő hányaduk a spanyol mezőgazdaságban, az olasz szálloda- és szórakoztatóiparban, a német és izraeli építőiparban vállalt munkát, ugyanakkor további 600 ezerre becsülhető az illegálisan külföldön dolgozók létszáma. Az Egyesült Államokban eddig - az első romániai emigránsokat 1881-ben jegyezték be - körülbelül 1 millióan, Európában 2 millióan telepedtek le, közülük a legtöbben Németországban (550 ezer sváb és szász, plusz legalább 150 ezer román, magyar). 

Európa azonban lassan telítődik, ezért a román kivándorlók mostanában távolabbi vidékek felé fordultak: a slágernek Új-Zéland és Ausztrália számít, ugyanakkor kedvelt célállomás lett Québec tartomány is, a tavaly Romániának leosztott 5 ezer letelepedési engedélyből Kanada 3500-at ebbe a tartományba adott ki. 

A munkaerőexport, legyen az legális vagy fekete, üzletnek sem rossz Bukarestnek: a kint dolgozók bármely román terméknél több pénzt hoznak a konyhára. A jegybank adatai szerint a kinti románok évente 2 milliárd dollárt küldenek haza, amiből mintegy 400 ezer család egészíti ki a jövedelmét. Még Mugur Isarescu jegybankelnök is bevallotta tavaly, hogy 1998-ban a külföldön dolgozók pénze mentette meg az országot attól, hogy fizetésképtelenné váljék. 

IRHÁZI JÁNOS / ARAD


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 30)

Milyen dolgos szorgalmas nep a roman.igy tolonganak a munkaert :wink:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Augusztus 30)

*Mi igy tolongtunk a 80-as evekben a cukorert, olajert, lisztert...stb, 
aztan kaptuk jegyre de meg akkor is tolongtunk mert ha nem idoben mentel nezhetted a jegyet 
semmit sem ert. ;-)*


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 1)

*20 éves a Schengeni Egyezmény*
Két évtizede szabadon
2005. június 14.

A tizenöt EU-tagországból tizenhárom írta alá 1985-ben, illetve 1990-ben elfogadott Schengeni Egyezményt, mely lehetôvé teszi a személyek szabad mozgását ezen országok között és összehangolja a más országokból érkezôk ellenôrzését. 

Nagy-Britannia és Írország nem kívánta megszüntetni az EU-n belüli határainak ellenôrzését. Görögország is aláírta a Schengeni Egyezményt, de mindaddig ellenôrzik határait, amíg nem garantálja a tagországoknak, hogy kielégítô módon ellenôrzi az EU külsô határain kívülrôl érkezôket. Két északi ország, Norvégia és Izland – jóllehet nem tagjai az EU-nak – csatlakozott a schengeni térséghez azáltal, hogy szabad mozgást létesített Dániával, Svédországgal és Finnországgal.

*A schengeni térség országaiból származó személyek ellenôrzésének megszüntetése*

Néhány biztonsági ellenôrzés azonban megmaradt:

- járôrök igazoltatnak egy 20 km széles határmenti sávban, az EU-n kívülre nyitott repülôtereken, kikötôkben és
pályaudvarokon;
- biztonsági ellenôrzések a repülôtereken a beszálláskor;
- kiskorú gyermekeknek a térség elhagyásához engedélyre van szükségük.

Kivételes esetekben, amikor a közrend veszélybe kerül, az érintett tagállam átmenetileg visszaállíthatja a rendszeres
igazoltatást a határokon.

*A külsô határok ellenôrzésének megerôsítése*

- az EU tagországok, valamint Svájc és Norvégia állampolgárai enyhébb ellenôrzésen esnek át, majd szabadon mozog-
hatnak a schengeni térségben;
- az EU-n kívüli, közös listán szereplô országok állampolgárainak három hónapnál rövidebb tartózkodást engedé-
lyezô vízumot kell kérnie attól az országtól, melyen keresztül belépnek a schengeni térségbe.

Minden tagországnak jogában áll egy általa problémásnak vélt országot felvétetni a közös listára. A vízum – mivel egységes – minden schengeni országban érvényes, de tulajdonosa 3 napon belül köteles „belépési nyilatkozatot” tenni azokban a tagországban, melyek területére lép, vagy a határon, vagy a tagország valamelyik
rendôrségi hivatalában.

- a 3 hónapnál hosszabb idôre szóló tartózkodási engedély vagy vízum tulajdonosa 3 hónapig szabadon mozoghat a schengeni térség többi országában, de tartózkodási jogot nem szerez ezekben az államokban.
- a menedékjogért folyamodók kérelmét az az ország intézi, amelyen keresztül ezek a személyek az EU területére kívánnak lépni. Mivel a nemzeti jogok harmonizációja még nem fejezôdött be, és azon ország biztonsági szintjének megítélése is változó, amelybôl a menedék kérôje (közvetlenül vagy átutazóként) érkezik, a kérvényeket tagországonként más és más módon bírálják el.
- törvénytelen bevándorlás esetén annak az országnak kell gondoskodnia a bevándorlóról (és adott esetben a határra
szállítását biztosítania), amelyen keresztül a bevándorló a térségbe érkezett.

*Rendôrségi és bírói együttmuködés*

A különbözô tagországok rendôri, adminisztratív és bírói szervei kormányközi együttmuködés keretében támogatják egymást a törvénysértések felderítésében és megelôzésében. Egymás rendelkezésére bocsátják információikat, és az EUROPOL keretében összehangolják a kábítószer, a tiltott kereskedelem és a szervezett bunözés elleni akcióikat.

Országuk határain túl a rendôrök meghatározott területen belül üldözhetnek (de nem tartóztathatnak le) személyeket gyilkosság, erôszak, kábítószerkereskedelem vagy csempészés miatt. Kötelesek errôl tájékoztatni azt az országot, melynek területén tartózkodnak, és kötelesek segítséget kérni attól.

A schengeni információs rendszer (SIS) strasbourgi székhelyu hálózat, amely a tagországok rendôri és bírói szerveitôl beszerzett információkkal rendelkezik körözött személyekrôl és ellopott tárgyakról (fegyverek, autók).

A SIS megfelel a személyi adatvédelmi törvényeknek (az Európa Tanács Egyezménye, 1981. január) és csak a határon történô rendôri vagy határôri ellenôrzéskor, vízum vagy tartózkodási engedély kiadásakor lehet igénybe venni.

*Az Amszterdami Szerzôdés integrálja a Schengeni Egyezményt*

Az Európai Unióról szóló Amszterdami Szerzôdés, amely 1999. május 1-jén lépett életbe, az elsô pillérbe integrálja a Schengeni Egyezményt. A belsô határátlépésre, a külsô határok ellenôrzésére, a vízumkiadásra, a bevándorlás szabályozására és a menedékjogra vonatkozó döntéseket ezentúl az EU Tanácsán ülésezô miniszterek hozzák meg.

Mivel kényes kérdésekrôl van szó, az Amszterdami Szerzôdés életbe lépésétôl számítva 5 éves átmeneti idôszakot irányoztak elô, melynek során minden döntésben egyetértésre kell jutni, és az Európai Bizottság ezen a területen kivételesen megosztja kezdeményezô jogosultságát a Miniszterek Tanácsával.

A fenti idôszak végén a Miniszterek Tanácsa egyhangúlag dönt arról, hogy minôsített többségre és együttes döntési folyamatra (az Európai Unió Tanácsa és az Európai Parlament) bízza-e a döntést a vízum, a politikai menedék vagy a bevándorlás ügyében. Az Európai Bizottság ekkor visszakapja a kezdeményezés kizárólagos jogát.

A Szerzôdés a bírósági és büntetôügyi kérdéseket nem emeli az európai intézmények hatáskörébe. Ezek továbbra is kormányközi tárgyalások során döntenek.

Nagy-Britannia és Írország különleges státuszt kapott (ez a két ország, mivel közös utazási zónát alkot, dönthet úgy, hogy nem vesz részt a vízumra, a menedékjogra és a bevándorlásra vonatkozó intézkedések alkalmazásában). Dánia is jogot kapott a bevándorlásra és a menedékjogra vonatkozó intézkedésektôl való eltérésre. Nagy-Britannia továbbá 2000-tôl kezdôdôen a b&ucirc;nüldözés területén részt vesz a rendôri és bírói együttmuködésben, a kábítószerek elleni
küzdelemben, valamint a schengeni információs rendszerben (SIS). A Schengeni Titkárság az Európai Unió Tanácsának része lett.

Állandó bizottság ellenôrzi a megállapodások alkalmazását a tagországokban és a schengeni térség bôvítésére irányuló tárgyalások elômenetelét azokban az országokban, amelyek az Európai Unióhoz készülnek csatlakozni. 

Magyarország a csatlakozási tárgyalásokon a Bel- és Igazságügyi Együttm&ucirc;ködés fejezeten belül tárgyalt a schengeni együttm&ucirc;ködésrôl és a vonatkozó joganyag átvételérôl. Az Európai Unióhoz való csatlakozás idôpontjában Magyarország nem nyeri el azonnal a teljes „schengeni tagságot”, nem kerül sor az ellenôrzés megszüntetésére az EU tagállamai és Magyarország közötti belsô határszakaszokon. Ehhez egyrészt a felkészültséget vizsgáló átfogó szakértôi ellenôrzés eredményei alapján hozott tanácsi döntés szükséges, másrészt kapcsolódnunk kell az egységes határellenôrzési rendszer számítógépes információs bázisát biztosító II. Schengeni Információs Rendszerhez, amelynek uniós részrôl történô kifejlesztése idén, azaz 2005-re várható.


----------



## galfi3 (2006 Június 10)

elröl a topikról az jut eszembe, hogy jól le lesznek jártatva a románok most is. Természetesen az is ide tartozik, hogy nem egy félreértés miatt, de az is eszembe jut, hogy mindenki röhög a markába de ez tényleg valahogy igy lehet...
nekem a tolongásról szitkozódásról kolzsvár jut az eszembe amikor a magyar nagykövetség elött áltam a vizumom miatt.

SZÖZNYÜÜÜ valakiii szüntesse már meg ezt a vackot
miért ne lehetne azoknak az embereknek valami vagyonszerzési lehetöséget találni vagy valamit kitalálni, hogy mérséklödjön ez a türhetetlen helyzet.
kissé unalmas, hogy mindig a románokat fikázza mindenki és az is hogy ezen csámcsog a fél világ.
mármint azon a pár emberenn...

jah és elröl jut eszembe az amerikai vizumlottó is. Na az asztán egy kész átverés...
az usa megkérdezi mindenkitöl, hogy potenciális bevándorló-e és az emberek válaszolnak.


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 8)

Melitta írta:


> Milyen dolgos szorgalmas nep a roman.igy tolonganak a munkaert :wink:


 
szerintem szorgos nép lenne a román ha valaki megfizetné a munkájukat


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 8)

Galfinak igaza van toruljetek ezt a 3 eve inditott temat ! Megvaltozott minden es senki nem nezi a datumokat .


----------

